# emerson fan



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

s.kelly, so how goes the fan business? :thumbup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Have not torn into it yet. It is somewhere on the long list of projects. Had hoped someone on the forum might have some pointers.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry, no can do, the guy I had, that was very good at those projects just pass away, from sugar. I hate when that happens, only 60 year old.

I looking for someone to re-wire a very old electric stove for a customer.

But I live in the State of Vermont, Manchester, so were will find that
person.?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

sorry to hear about your friend
A friend of mine has her electrician scheduled to do a 1953 electric stove soon. Can't imagine they are too terribly difficult. If I get a chance I'll see if I can get a look when they are at it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electric stoves are pretty simple, but you need to source the right wire first. I use TGGT for that.

I'm not especially old, but I can remember growing up in the small towns I grew up in, and the larger electrical contractors all had storefronts where they'd take in lamps, toasters, etc to fix. They'd also be the one's to come out to your house to fix your electric water heaters and electric ranges. Many towns in small town America all had at least one "electric shop". 

There's one contractor in my town that still takes in lamps for repair at his shop. I'm often asked to fix lamps while I'm at the house for some other reason. I like to keep a couple-few of the more common lamp parts on the truck for that reason.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

One or two shops in town that down lamps specifically, refurbish and sell or take in work

is the TGGT common at electrical supply shops or hard to come by?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I would think those old seven position stove switches would be hard to find along with the two circuit elements. 
Not that I have looked for one lately.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm not especially old





MDShunk said:


> I'm 348 years old.



You must be an alien or maybe a vampire? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> You must be an alien or maybe a vampire? :laughing:


My vote is for alien.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

steelersman said:


> You must be an alien or maybe a vampire? :laughing:


Don't be stupid! There's no such thing as vampires!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing! Aliens are definitely more likely to exist.

Although since I've seen a few episodes of True Blood on HBO I'm not so sure if vampires exist or not.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

partimer31 said:


> Sorry, no can do, the guy I had, that was very good at those projects just pass away, from sugar. I hate when that happens, only 60 year old.
> 
> I looking for someone to re-wire a very old electric stove for a customer.
> 
> ...


 
How does someone die from sugar? :blink:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> How does someone die from sugar? :blink:



He's a foreigner and doesn't yet know the proper English language.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> He's a foreigner and doesn't yet know the proper English language.


 
He's from Vermont :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> How does someone die from sugar? :blink:


Diabetes.


----------

